# Wolf Whistling



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello people 
Here I go with another quest: at what time of age tiel male became able to wolf whistling?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They can learn from a pretty young age. Some start at 6-7 weeks, some from 8+ weeks.

When Charlie and Twix were weaned, I put them straight in with Jasper and Squeak. In less then a WEEK, they were wolf whistling and singing the same tunes doing the same whistles as Jasper and Squeak. They were about 8-9 weeks old when they weaned fully and it would have been the same age when they started wolf whistling and etc.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Solace. said:


> They can learn from a pretty young age. Some start at 6-7 weeks, some from 8+ weeks.


Than I'm completely sure I have 3 girls and 1 boy cuz this 3 don't whistle...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nimfa said:


> Than I'm completely sure I have 3 girls and 1 boy cuz this 3 don't whistle...


Some will learn quickly, others won't. I think the only reason Twix and Charlie are wolf whistling is because they were taught by another bird which made catching onto it easier and quicker.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Meena-- whom was guessed as female from the breeder-- just hit 5.5mo and started whistling like crazy a week and a half ago. We've decided he is male now. He was pretty quiet until he hit about 5 months. 
Right now he is on hollys cage making heart wings & whistling at her..... they can't be out at the same time anymore!

Holly, a confirmed female, wolf whistled at about 3mo old I suppose... but has since quit.


Matter of fact, I got a vid of some of Meenas first 'tunes'
http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o41/diasmall/?action=view&current=HPIM5039.flv


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a male who's Female mate died in January. I've had them for a year according to his band he was born in 1990 (if i remember right I'd have to look again) BUT he is well over 4 years old this much i know 

He was always silent If it wasn't for them having 2 babies (well they had 4 but 2 died) i would of sworn they were both girls! he seriously never made a single sound unless we were holding them and he didn't want touched 

Well about a month after his mate died I heard a whistling that was not normal from my males I snuck in the birds room and there was jack sitting on top of their cage just whistling up a storm 

up until that day I thought Jack was the one who died and Jill lived Because they looked a lot a like I had trouble telling who was who, plus the person i got them from wasn't sure which was which either 

So Don't expect all quiet tiels' to be female  some just have no reason at all to whistle/sing 

now since Jack started he hasn't stopped though


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> So Don't expect all quiet tiels' to be female  some just have no reason at all to whistle/sing


As I wrote earlier, only one ( Sokol < The Normal Grey Cockatiel > ) use wolf whistling for now. Other birds just use sound like they calling eachother. So, I'm just curious does it mean other 3 are females. 

Thank you anyway. I'll be patient and wait final outfit after first molting will be complited.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Nope, it does not mean the other 3 are females. Some birds are much more quiet then others. One of my males rarely whistles while another does all day. Whistling cannot even guarantee you have a male. Some females whistle as well, however it is rare.

The quietness is a "sign" though.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl started to wolf whistle when he was quite young, he is still doing it to this day. Once they learn it as long as you whistle it to them at least once a day they won't forget it,


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike said his first words pretty bird when he was 12 weeks old  I would wait for a couple molts before you use that to decide if they are boys or girls.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

In the next couple of months you'll probably start seeing male behavior if any are male.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I would *wait *for a couple molts before you use that to decide if they are boys or girls.





Solace. said:


> *In the next couple of months* you'll probably start seeing male behavior if any are male.


 Wait for next couple months... :wacko:

Wait, wait and only wait... Is there any course to study their language so I could ask them directly? 
Does anybody have dr. Dolittle phone number or just e-mail? :excited:


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

Dobro Jutro!! I just noticed you are in Split...my husband Croatian!!!!!!! they are all learnedat different levels...your baby is adorable.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheeky is the wolf whistle KING. He never shuts up  I find it hilarious and very entertaining.. he started at around 3 months old and still goes on like a broken record


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Nimfa said:


> Wait for next couple months... :wacko:
> 
> Wait, wait and only wait... Is there any course to study their language so I could ask them directly?
> Does anybody have dr. Dolittle phone number or just e-mail? :excited:


 ph: 37 36548853 
[email protected]

Oh come on!!!!  somebody had to lower themselves and write it :blush:


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Tielzilla said:


> Dobro Jutro!!


Dobro jutro!  (For those who don't speak Croatian it means: Good morning!) This two Croatian words made me so happy cuz it comes from very distance place to me.  



Tielzilla said:


> I just noticed you are in Split...my husband Croatian!!!!!!!


Lots of greeting for all your familly from beautiful Adriatic coast. 



Tielzilla said:


> they are all learnedat different levels...your baby is adorable.


Thank you for compliment. I hope if there's another male he'll start wolf whistle very soon because I enjoy that magic sound.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tieltale said:


> ph: 37 36548853
> [email protected]
> 
> Oh come on!!!!  somebody had to lower themselves and write it :blush:



lol you beat me to it


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

*Great day for me*

Hello people, 
I have to tell you something that made my day completely full of happiness and joy. 
This afternoon, around 4 o’clock I sat in front of cages of my babies and took a usually afternoon coffee.  While I was sitting there I talked to my birds what I’ve done before, what I’ve eat and etc. Suddenly I noticed Sara came in front of cage  and she was listening what I was talking about like she understood me. I looked at her and continued with talking. For about 15 minutes that she listened to me, I noticed her beak was trying to tell me something. She did!  But, at that moment I realized Sara wolf whistled. Oh, yes! Sara, lovely pear pied gray white faced cockatiel is male. I think that was the reason why Sokol acted aggressive to that bird. Sokol was only known that lovely peal feather hides great male instead female like me and seller thought. 
Now, I have to wait what will happen later -- Is there any other male? I thought I had 3 female. :blush: For now, it’s 2:2 for sure.


----------

